# The porniest ****



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

some of my most recent acquisitions.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That is awesome Pickup!! The Bolivar Gold are super smokes!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

that is sick


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Someone just took out a second mortgage. Or sould your soul


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Man oh man, that is some porny **** all right!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*You got some sweet smokes bro*


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

...as porny as it gets...


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

WOW! The "Hound" has been on the prowl lately! Nice pickups there :dribble: :dribble:

CD


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Great smokes!!! Jealousy over here!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn!! I'm blessed, but you my friend are over the top.. Quit taking pics and start smoking!!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

This web site claims to be "work place safe", I think I'll report this post to the moderators. That is XXX if I've ever seen it.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding pickups!!! I can just taste the Gold Medals I need to get another Box


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks alot !Now i need eye surgery for the burned retina .those were great looking smokes ,thanks for sharing.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sheesh! Sweet, sweet, habano goodness!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Ga getty up-nice un's


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Exscuse me while I go clean myself up now.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Some good lookin stuff there.
What day are the samples?


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

just by the title alone, I figured this would be posted by Little (big)foot... that being said, that is a incredible pick up. Looks like someone has talked to "cuban lou"...

great pics.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow those are some beauty's


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-
You are a hound!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow wow wow wow Fish I need to come hang out with you just so I could try one of the cohiba maduro's amazing pickup brother


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I wish I could afford that stuff haha. Nice pickups!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

I just wish I lived in a country that I could get that stuff.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WOW! Talk about self abuse...thats a self whoop'n! Good one!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

sweet pickup man!!! talk about some good taste...haha


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

It seems my peepee has been stricken with rigamortis


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing pickup!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, very nice pick up.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats one hell of a pickup


----------

